# Skid Steer Brush mower



## Oly's Stump

I am thinking of making a purchase of a skid steer brush mower. I have a CAT 236 skid steer with regular hydralics (NO HIGH FLOW). Looking for a mower that would eat up to 4". Does anyone have any recommendations. When I ordered the skid steer I should have paid extra for the high flow but at the time I didn't have the money.


----------



## Curbside

If you don't have high flow I wouldn't bother. I run a Fecon head on a T-300 High flow and I wouldn't want any less. Save up to get the biggest machine you can with the most PSI and GPM or save a little longer and get a dedicated machine.


----------



## ASD

demo a " rockhound " they work with high and low flow (diffrent moter)


----------



## Tree Slayer

*What horsepower*

How much horsepower does your loader have? I have a bobcat t200 low flow with an ambusher mower it works just fine for brush up to 4" but it is like 85 Hp


----------



## Oly's Stump

Mine is right around 73 hp , I will check into the ambusher, Thanks!


----------



## JohnH

Unless you are going to upgrade to a high flow machine go with the ambusher. I am a Fecon fan my self.


----------



## Yellowdog

Tree Slayer said:


> How much horsepower does your loader have? I have a bobcat t200 low flow with an ambusher mower it works just fine for brush up to 4" but it is like 85 Hp



Your hydraulic flow barely in the 40 hp range and is fine for a rotary like Ammbusher or brushcat but the mowers will take a beating, cut slow, and stall a lot on bigger material.


----------



## Tree Slayer

Yellowdog said:


> Your hydraulic flow barely in the 40 hp range and is fine for a rotary like Ammbusher or brushcat but the mowers will take a beating, cut slow, and stall a lot on bigger material.



my mower has never stalled, the blades just stop, I guess it bypasses or something. I don't think I would want to run an ambusher all the time, We just use it for little clearing jobs and don't cut big stuff, just junk and pickers. most of the work we do everything has to be chipped and hauled away.


----------



## Yellowdog

Tree Slayer said:


> my mower has never stalled, the blades just stop, I guess it bypasses or something. I don't think I would want to run an ambusher all the time, We just use it for little clearing jobs and don't cut big stuff, just junk and pickers. most of the work we do everything has to be chipped and hauled away.



Not sure why it would bypass but I am not familiar with the ammbusher hydraulic motor. I thought bypass occurs when the flow is too high for the motor. 
By stall on mowing, I mean blades stopping as you mentioned. My brushcat will stall in high, wet coastal bermuda grass but cuts other thick stuff well if it's dry.


----------



## CUCV

I run a 66" hydratacher brush cutter on my JD 250. For the size of the machine I am very happy with the setup. It will cut 4" trees but it always seems like I have 3x 4" trees I am trying to cut at once. Usually I go in, it cuts the tree(s), blades flip in and some bypassing must occur (squelling noise), I let it spin up and then grind up the tree. I tend to go around 4" trees, especially if they are in a clump, then go back cut the tree(s), get some firewood out of it and throw the rest in the chipper. My 250 is a hiflow but the brushcutter is not setup with a hiflow motor.


----------



## neighborstree

my buddy mike. he owns mac machinery. they specialize in skid steer attachments and whatnot. he has a 5 foot wide brush hog type mower. brand new. made by blue diamond.. i have not demo'd it yet. but it looks rugged as they can come lol..factory specs says it will take a 6" thick tree. and there designed to run on a low flow high torq system.. that might be the attachment for you. i bealeve it list for something like 6000 $ brand new with a warranty


----------

